# Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, sex comparison



## Maikardaaion (May 9, 2007)

_*Ethmostigmus trigonopodus*_, both are the same age, the same size, Brother and sister to be exact  

*Male:*

























*Female:*













Please notice the coloration of legs - male has blue rings on almost all legs, female has rings on only 1/3 of them. 
Female is also more robust than male. And of course rumoured difference in lenght and constitution of terminal legs - hope it is clearly visible on the pictures


----------



## Greg Pelka (May 10, 2007)

It's quite interresting Szymon.
My E. trigonopodus 'yellow-legs' does not have any rings on their legs, but it's quite young. Mayby it depends on if they're matere on not.
And my female (on eggs actually) of 'blue-ring leg' has rings on all her legs.
Great pictures of cours

Regards
Greg


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 10, 2007)

Wow, that centipede looks A LOT like my Sc.subspinipes ''Tiger Legs''... I also have patterned and patternless legged specimens, but i actually saw four patterned ones lay eggs, so they're females. How did you sex yours?

Are you sure that they are E.Trigonopodus?!?!  Either my ''blue ring legs'' and my ''yellow legs'' ethmostigmus dont have such spikes on their terminals and my subspinipes ''Tiger legs'' seem identical to your centipedes... 

If we're talking about something totally different, please let me know .

 phil.


----------



## Maikardaaion (May 10, 2007)

There are Ethmostigmus for sure  Notice the spiracle shape and headplate unlike scolopendra. 
As for sexing - as I wrote they are the same age and everything, so the difference in look and constitution has to tell something about sex diferences. And as a female centipede is considered to be the heavier built I assumed that the thinner must be male. 

So it also seems (from what Greg writes) that the leg pattern is not a reliable sex determination clue 

I also have two of sc. subspinipes china stripe leg the same age from the same mother, and one posseses patterned all legs with blue/yellow coloration and other one has 1/3 patterned legs with blue/orange coloration... As they are not yet adults there are no other visible differences between them. I was tending to think that I had a pair, but now I'm not even that sure. Time will tell


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 10, 2007)

Wow, if they are truly E.Trigonopodus, then you have a VERY interesting colorform!!!! Do you know where they were collected?!?!

 phil.


----------



## Maikardaaion (May 10, 2007)

If You write so  Thanks.

Though it looks to me as nominal Ethmostigmus trigonopdus - blue ring legs. They are not WC but CB, I got them as pedelings from Eric Ythier. But their origin most probably is somwhere central Africa.


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 10, 2007)

Hehe, to me, that would be a more ''regular'' E.T. Blue Ring Legs ... well all of the E.T. blue ring legs that i've ever seen looked like this one...







 phil.


----------

